# my death guard blog



## relictor (Oct 24, 2008)

hey all have decided to venture down the nurgle route *again*.ill be converting mostly loyalist marines as they are all i have at the moment list stands at 

25 marines
2 rhino's
1 terminator squad
2 dreadnough
devastator squad
sorceror
assault squad

so far i have done most of the rhino just some paint to do lol heres some pics

































start of first drybrush









now my sorceror have completed the greenstuff torso and am going to do the bk pack tonight heres a pic


----------



## relictor (Oct 24, 2008)

heres a teaser pic of the dread im working on will get a better one as soon as i can find my lamp


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

This looks like it is going to be well worth following. That rhino is coming along nicely, I like the simple way you have achieved a gribbly Nurgle look. I can't really make out much of the sorceror or dread, I think maybe you need a bit more light when you are taking the photo. Though I can understand not bothering too much with WIPs!


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

*posting from work*

There is simply no such thing as 'too much Nurgle' :mrgreen:

One thing I would say first off is that the green-stuff bits on the Rhino look too isolated and 'stuck on', if you see what I mean...try to work them into their surroundings a bit more so they blend in better with the rest of the vehicle's detail. When applying GS to a smooth surface like a vehicle's armour plating, I wet my thumb and use it to smooth the GS down for a seamless join with the plastic so it looks more natural.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

The tank looks great, loving the Nurgly goodness, the boils and pustules look very well done and the Champion and Dreadnought as squeek says are very blurry. But I can still tell they look good, great sculpting! Much better than anything I could achieve. +rep


----------



## relictor (Oct 24, 2008)

Red Corsairs said:


> The tank looks great, loving the Nurgly goodness, the boils and pustules look very well done and the Champion and Dreadnought as squeek says are very blurry. But I can still tell they look good, great sculpting! Much better than anything I could achieve. +rep




cheers bud,yeah the pics are a bit blurry but here is a couple of better pics of the dread


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I do like the look of the nurgle pustuls on the dread and rhino. Not sure about the top of the dread, but I think this may be one of those things you can't appreciate until its painted.

The top of the rhino doesnt look nurgled enough. Do you have a plan for this?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Yeah I am not sure of the top of the Dread either, is it supposed to be fur or are you planning on painting it like flesh?


----------



## relictor (Oct 24, 2008)

well i took my finger out of my butt and got quite alot of work done last night,here's the pics

finished dread










homemade puke cannon*plasma cannon*



























first 5 plauge marines









both completed dreadnoughts













































reworked sorceror











@wraithlord it will get painted like rotting flesh looks gd did it on my last nurgle army


----------



## relictor (Oct 24, 2008)

right havnt done too much recently as i was preparing myself for my op i got done yesterday boy was it fun*not*

but heres some pics of an almost finished dread




























will probs put up some more pics tommorow if i can get along to the library again and if i remember to charge the battery's for my cam lol


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Down right disgusting I love it ! you have definetly captured the essence of Nurgle great work mate  look forward too seeing more. JD


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

*posting from work*

Certainly looking decent now it's painted, but I'd say definitely work on varying your green-stuff textures more; if I might humbly offer my own Nurgle Dreadnought by way of example:








In terms of differing green-stuff texture work, there's a pseudopod of flesh snaking out from under his right shoulder, buboes and swollen flesh under the top of the hull, vine-like creepers of flesh spreading over the outer hull, an extended head turning into 3 tongue-tendrils at its end, stretched flesh at the waist joint and stretched throughout all the mechanisms of the legs and three globes like insect eyes forming the Nurgle symbol on the right front of the hull. 








What you've got on there looks decent enough, but it's all patches of the same texture; I'd suggest working on adding more variety onto the green-stuff work so there's a greater visual interest in the finished model.
​


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

The dreads definitely look good. Have you tried hot glue to get a runny goo texture?


----------



## relictor (Oct 24, 2008)

jordan_darko said:


> Down right disgusting I love it ! you have definetly captured the essence of Nurgle great work mate  look forward too seeing more. JD


cheers bud



Svartmetall said:


> *posting from work*
> 
> Certainly looking decent now it's painted, but I'd say definitely work on varying your green-stuff textures more; if I might humbly offer my own Nurgle Dreadnought by way of example:
> 
> ...


i have tried too vary it before and it just turned out looking really crap so thought i'd stick with the way i do it just now,your dread looks amazing if u can do a tutorial for wat has been done on that i'd greatly appreciate it



Lord of Rebirth said:


> The dreads definitely look good. Have you tried hot glue to get a runny goo texture?


cheers bud,yeah tried that a few years ago didnt like the way it turned out to be honest


----------

